# Is everyone a moderator?



## Ashtrayhead (1 Apr 2010)

?


----------



## bauldbairn (1 Apr 2010)

I think there must've been a mistake?  I noticed I had one - thought, that wasn't there an hour ago. Then noticed we've all got them. 

Vive la Revolution(or something like that)!


----------



## TheDoctor (1 Apr 2010)

How random...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (1 Apr 2010)

and today's date is?


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2010)

Oh clever - I hadn't thought of that... just assumed that Admin was very tired when he did a small change - you know one of those butterfly wing flutters that causes random chaos, and had gone to bed without realising.

If the spell is to wear off at midday ... what chaos can I unleash with my modding powers before then?


----------



## Panter (1 Apr 2010)

Am I?


----------



## Panter (1 Apr 2010)

Woo Hoo 

Right, you're all banned.


----------



## John the Monkey (1 Apr 2010)

Greedo gets to be a moderator at last!

O tempora! O mores! (&c)


----------



## zizou (1 Apr 2010)

respect mah authoritah!

i feel giddy with the power


----------



## srw (1 Apr 2010)

I don't think _all_ of us a moderators. Some people don't have the flash.

What I want to know is, if we're all moderators, where's our juicy big bag of dodgy posts to argue about?


----------



## Bad Company (1 Apr 2010)

Oh poo. I thought I had been promoted and now see that everybody is a mod.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 Apr 2010)

Sigh, back as one of the crowd again


----------



## magnatom (1 Apr 2010)

Where is the ban button? That would be fun!


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2010)

I wonder who would be left on the system once we all started banning people....


----------



## Gerry Attrick (1 Apr 2010)

Cor......am I one too?


----------



## magnatom (1 Apr 2010)

summerdays said:


> I wonder who would be left on the system once we all started banning people....




The person who was fastest at hitting the ban button. probably...


----------



## bauldbairn (1 Apr 2010)

Bad Company said:


> Oh poo. I thought I had been promoted and now see that everybody is a mod.



Not everybody! 

When I checked last night "Rhythm Thief" wasn't - he must've been really BAD. 

Either that or the whole thing was his idea?  -


----------



## summerdays (1 Apr 2010)

magnatom said:


> The person who was fastest at hitting the ban button. probably...



No - it would also have to use a bit of cunning too and think who would be out to get you and aim for them first.

Perhaps this was a test to see who didn't let the badge go to their heads - and we've all failed.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

I'd ban all the boring and PC lot first (and last)!


----------



## andyfromotley (1 Apr 2010)

Dayvo said:


> I'd ban all the boring and PC lot first (and last)!



Greenkeepers would be first, all that boring talk of thatch and hollow tining!


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> Greenkeepers would be first, all that boring talk of thatch and hollow tining!



Glad to see you're familiar with the parlance!


----------



## andyfromotley (1 Apr 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Glad to see you're familiar with the parlance!



lifelong golfer with a liking for targets greenkeepers.


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2010)

............ and all back to normal now. 

I'll have to think of something else for next year. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> lifelong golfer with a liking for targets greenkeepers.



The safest place for us to be out of the way, is on the fairways or greens!


----------



## bauldbairn (1 Apr 2010)

Admin said:


> ............ and all back to normal now.
> 
> I'll have to think of something else for next year.
> 
> ...



Or maybe you could copy IanRauk's idea/post - that "seems" to have vanished from this thread.  - 

Whilst I was replying to him, by the way!


----------



## Rhythm Thief (1 Apr 2010)

bauldbairn said:


> Not everybody!
> 
> When I checked last night "Rhythm Thief" wasn't - he must've been really BAD.
> 
> Either that or the whole thing was his idea?  -



It's because I was on nights last night and I've been asleep until five minutes ago. Missed the whole thing.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Apr 2010)

Thought better of it.. 



bauldbairn said:


> Or maybe you could copy IanRauk's idea/post - that "seems" to have vanished from this thread.  -
> 
> Whilst I was replying to him, by the way!


----------



## bauldbairn (1 Apr 2010)

Rhythm Thief said:


> It's because I was on nights last night and I've been asleep until five minutes ago. Missed the whole thing.



Yes rather suspiciously you were the only senior member omitted.  -


----------



## Shaun (1 Apr 2010)

I'm not sure why that happened - there were quite a few who PM'd me that they didn't get a badge. Ghost in the machine or something ...

So, any ideas for next year then?


----------



## Bman (1 Apr 2010)

Admin said:


> ............ and all back to normal now.
> 
> I'll have to think of something else for next year.
> 
> ...



Why wait till next year? 


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuCYSpj57mw


----------



## 661-Pete (1 Apr 2010)

Admin said:


> So, any ideas for next year then?


Well ... you could change the logo to something a bit more - er - petrolheaded - just for the day. Or is that not original enough?


----------



## bauldbairn (1 Apr 2010)

Admin said:


> Ghost in the machine or something....



Yeah!...or something.


----------



## Dayvo (1 Apr 2010)

Bongman said:


> Why wait till next year?
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuCYSpj57mw




Excellent!


----------

